# Noise when steering car at low speed



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I've just done a day with CAT Driver Training today at Millbrook (well recommended as many of you know) but the car is now making a loud repetitive clicking noise when turning sharply to the left at low speed.

Anyone else had this at all? Can't see anything obvious from looking under the car


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Could be wrong but my Scooby does the same and we think its the driveshaft,
or if its a humming click may be power steering pump...check your level may need topping up....:wavey:


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Karls said:


> I've just done a day with CAT Driver Training today at Millbrook (well recommended as many of you know) but the car is now making a loud repetitive clicking noise when turning sharply to the left at low speed.
> 
> Anyone else had this at all? Can't see anything obvious from looking under the car


Yes, many have had this noise (and still do). The HPC says even if you get rid if it it will come back at some stage. I got rid of my noise with new front discs and hats. Apparently others haven't been quite so lucky.

If yours is half as loud as mine was then it is pretty embarrassing 

...mad


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

madadd said:


> Yes, many have had this noise (and still do). The HPC says even if you get rid if it it will come back at some stage. I got rid of my noise with new front discs and hats. Apparently others haven't been quite so lucky.
> 
> If yours is half as loud as mine was then it is pretty embarrassing
> 
> ...mad


Yeah, it's very loud. It didn't do it until after the CAT day today.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

going over potholes causes that.... it could be cv joints or bushes/wishbone those parts that make the noise when steering and rolling at low speed.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

It only makes the noise when the car is rolling and I steer left. Steering lock to lock with car stationary makes no noise.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds like a worn CV to me


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Mook said:


> Sounds like a worn CV to me


It's only done 5000mls Mook and this is the first time I've driven it 'on-track. Could a cv be worn already?!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144301-worn-cv-front-drive-shaft-cv-joints.html


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thks Mook, having read that I'm not sure it's cv related; possibly brakes? I'll take the wheel off and have a look methinks.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sounds like the brake clicky thing, which we have all had

my hpc made mine go away

come to think of it, my brakes haven't squealed for ages, either


----------



## Snapper (Oct 1, 2009)

I had this last week and Iain Litchfield told me how to get rid of it. 

1. Remove front wheels
2. Apply thin layer of copper grease to the back face of each wheel where they touch the disk centre (around the bolt holes).
3. Put the wheels back on and torque up slightly more than spec (I went up to 100lb feet).

Problem gone.


----------



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

could be low fluids I would check them all. Sounds like a small motor like power steering pump.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

If it's a clickIng noise it'll be the brakes. Very common on r35. Snapper has it right clone used to do this but doesn't any more.


----------



## JeremyBlackwell (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello gents. This sounds like the typical noise from the limited slip differential that occurs at low speeds and full steering lock, which is common and not an issue.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, for all your help. I will try & solve it tomorrow


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Karl, 

I have sent you a email 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Iain, top job!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Snapper said:


> I had this last week and Iain Litchfield told me how to get rid of it.
> 
> 1. Remove front wheels
> 2. Apply thin layer of copper grease to the back face of each wheel where they touch the disk centre (around the bolt holes).
> ...


It is also worth checking the hat to rotor bolts are all tight if you have aftermarket rotors on your oem bells.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> Hi Karl,
> 
> I have sent you a email
> 
> ...


Iain,

Thanks for the advice; did what you said and it's sorted it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Karls said:


> Iain,
> 
> Thanks for the advice; did what you said and it's sorted it! :thumbsup:


Got my CAT day at the end of the month...is this something I should do before I go?


----------



## Chris-GTR (Nov 4, 2010)

Karls said:


> Iain,
> 
> Thanks for the advice; did what you said and it's sorted it! :thumbsup:


What did you do in the end as mine also does this....thanks


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Chris-GTR said:


> What did you do in the end as mine also does this....thanks


To quote Mr. L:
'What you need to do is remove the front wheels one at a time and clean up the back of the wheel face that mates to the hub and also need to clean the hub face. *You then apply a high quality copper grease to both surfaces and refit the wheels. *Tighten the wheel nuts in sequence to 140Nm'


----------



## jayspanner (Jul 13, 2014)

*steering noise*

Just had mine done at Middlehurst Nissan,
They told me it was to do with dissimilar metals and Torque settings on the wheels which cause this weird and embarrassing noise,
They fixed it under the warranty in 1 hour, so talk to them, as they are very helpful

Jayspanner


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

you need to remove the wheels and copper grease behind then torque the nuts up, this worked for me stopped the clicking noise.

Bobby


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm surprised Litchfields say that, just greasing the wheel to disc mating surfaces only cures part of the problem and not for vey long, the clicking soon returns. I found the long term fix was to remove discs, clean loose rust, then grease disc to hub mating surfaces, this cured it for around 10k miles. So in summary, disc to hub and disc to wheel surfaces.

My local NHPC did mine on Tueday last week, they only greased the disc to wheel surfaces, and the clicking returned the next day.

Worse than that, it was a 12k miles 'wheels off service' and according to them the wheels have to be greased by default every time they come off. But because I had new tyres the previous month and the tyre fitter hadn't greased the wheels, the NHPC charged me an extra £150 on top of the service and optimisation, as a special charge for curing the clicking! Unbelievable logic! They already had the wheels off as part of the service.

We had a heated discussion at the service counter and I was forced to pay under duress. Such a shame as we were getting on well up to that point, they even gave me a 370 Nismo as a loan car for the 2 days which I was really pleased with.

It's now in the hands of Nissan UK customer care, and I expect a full refund early next week.


----------

